# La Mujer Latina del "Top 7"(en ingles)



## JohnMouse

I've seen some posts on these boards saying they saw on their hotel TVs the Spanish-language version of WDW's "Top 7 Must Sees". They say they like the presenter more than Stacey, even if they don't understand Spanish. They also say they do not know the presenter's name. On YouTube I saw a brief clip of her walking past the Italy pavilion at Epcot and exclaiming, "!Mama mia, spaghetti!" Do any of you know this cute Spanish perky girl's name?


----------



## JohnMouse

Just found out her name from another board......Daisy!

Unfortunately, she's now been replaced by Senorita Stacey and her new "Must Do Disney" show with Spanish captions. !Hasta la vista, Daisy!


----------



## mikep019

Can you provide a link for the clip?? 



JohnMouse said:


> Just found out her name from another board......Daisy!
> 
> Unfortunately, she's now been replaced by Senorita Stacey and her new "Must Do Disney" show with Spanish captions. !Hasta la vista, Daisy!


----------

